
Worm's hidden map for growing new eyes - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/science/flatworms-eyes-regeneration.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6498/eaba3203](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6498/eaba3203)

